# Going Lucid to fight sa?



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

I recently heard about lucid dreaming from my dad whos been doing it for years.(if you dont know what lucid dreaming is go there http://www.dreamviews.com). I am trying to come up with a technique to get lucid dreams at will. Anyways, you can solve your problems while ur lucid, develop more confidence, became more creative, overcome your fears...so why not try and overcome sa? If anyone has done this plz tell me what you did. Ill tell you how it went once I lean how to do it(should be less then a week now).


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

I have had several lucid dreams over the past few years, and on a couple of occasions led to what I believe to be some sort of out of body experience. Here is how I have done it

Avoid caffiene and alcohol.

Go to bed at your regular time.

Affirm consciously to want to be lucid when you hit the dream state.

Set your alarm to wake up four hours later.

when the alarm goes off...Get up, watch a little TV, wash the dishes, surf the net..whatever, but you need to stay awake a minimum of an hour..after hour to an hour and a half has past, lay back down and affirm consciously to want to be lucid when you fall back asleep.

6 times out of 10 when you follow this routine you will find your self having some sort of lucid dream and you can create anything you want. i usually take off and go "floating" up and through walls. i actually believe I may be leaving my body when i doing this..but i need to research more. 

There have been times when i was floating and decided to awaken from my dream. This led to freight train sound/feeling in my head as I apparently am making some sort of reconnection with my body. This always leads to a "false awakening" followed by another "false awakening" each time i think I am awakening from a dream only to find myself in another. There is actually some discomfort with the frieght/train sound in my head as I am trying to figure what is going on for sure(remeber I'm lucid here) but finally when I wake up for real there is no trace of that discomfort at all, which lends me to believe that I have returned from some weird altered brain state if not a mystical realm of sorts.

I believe there is something to Lucid Dreaming/OBE as each of my Lucid dreams have followed basically the same pattern as described above. So that would lend be to believe that some specific phenomena is happening.

Many OBE/Lucid dream experts such as Albert Taylor, specifically detail the "Freight train rushing sound" that I experience when I have a Lucid Dream that is often accompanied by some sort of OBE.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: re: Going Lucid to fight sa?*

A long time ago, I was having nightmares, and I told myself I would fight back next time I go to sleep. I had the same dream, and I fought back and defeated the bad guy. When I woke up, I felt so confident and energized.



Lincolnradiocat said:


> There have been times when i was floating and decided to awaken from my dream.


When I'm having a bad dream, I sometimes have a sudden realization that it is just a dream, and I force myself to wake up to escape all that nonsense. Sometimes in the dream, I hold my eyes wide open with my fingers until my eyes open in real life, waking me up. Other times in the dream, I just shout "Wake up!" a few times, and I wake up in real life.



Lincolnradiocat said:


> This always leads to a "false awakening" followed by another "false awakening" each time i think I am awakening from a dream only to find myself in another.


That happens to me sometimes. It is annoying!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

I have been looking into lucid dreaming off and on for a few years now. It is very interesting stuff, and I'd love to master it.

I have a strange problem with it. The key to lucid dreaming is _realizing_ that you are dreaming, because once you do that, you are free to control the dream. The problem I have is that if I somehow realize that I'm in a dream, I always instantly wake up. It is very annoying. It's like I go "well, I better wake up now," and I do so. The second, although equally important part is that you have to actually remember the dream. If you don't remember it, then it may as well have not even happened. I believe that the only way you can remember a dream is if you awake during the middle of it.

As strange or creepy as it sounds, I think lucid dreaming would be an amazing help to my overall depression and self esteem. I've heard that lucid dreamers can do some pretty amazing things. I don't know if there is any truth behind it, but I once read about someone that was able to have dreams that lasted the equivalent of *years* in a single night.


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

I would be so interested to re-visit this... when I was younger I had a couple of lucid dreams. They were UNREAL. It was fun to not only wake up in the dream and realize I was dreaming, but to actually control the dream! I was 12 I think, so I did something dumb like make all these hollywood heartthrobs appear in my dream. Other dreams were just nightmares in which I would tell myself that I was dreaming so it was less scary, but I couldn't control what was happening. Thanks 4 the link I will check it out and it is NOT easy typing with one hand with a baby in my arms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

I remember a lucid dream when I was only 9 years old. I was in my backyard with my best friend, trying to explain to her that I was certain we were in a dream-state, but couldn't figure out for sure if it was her dream or mine. It was very surreal overall, especially considering my age. I may try your suggestions at recreating the experience, if nothing else for fun. Perhaps it could help SA as well.


----------



## mayblue (Oct 1, 2005)

I've never had a lucid dream, but a few years ago I read a book about it and got pretty interested. I started having these dreams where I would dream that I realized I was dreaming, but then would wake up into another dream, so I was never actually lucid. Eventually I gave up on the idea.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Njodis said:


> The second, although equally important part is that you have to actually remember the dream. If you don't remember it, then it may as well have not even happened. I believe that the only way you can remember a dream is if you awake during the middle of it.


Sometimes I have trouble recalling dreams too. It helps if you have a journal next to your bed, so as soon as you wake, you can write it down. The longer we are awake, the more details of the dream we lose from memory.

Also, you could look into books about dreaming. Some of them give exercises on how to remember your dreams better. One exercise I tried is to repeat a phrase inside my head as I'm laying in bed before I fall asleep, "_I will remember every dream that I have_". Surprisingly, after a couple days of doing this, I saw improvement remembering my dreams. Not just one dream per night, but two or three dreams I had that night.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

I heard that when you talk to projections in lucid dreams, you are having an actual conversation with your subconscious. You could find out many interesting things about yourself or solve many of your problems by just asking it questions.


----------



## Speicherbar (Jul 6, 2012)

This is how Lucid Dreaming worked for me before I knew what it was called. I'm right handed but a couple of years ago I thought it would be fun to try and do stuff with my left hand instead. Within a week I was getting somewhat better using my left hand. That's when my lucid dreaming experience was born. Also, my learning how to do something new like piano, guitar, or something that requires action also helps ignited it. 

Now, I'm at that point where I do know I am dreaming. I control my dreams and get answers. Don't let logic dominate your dreamworld. 

I had several dreams that helped me with SA. One of them an 'angel' told me, "You think you're an eagle. You look at yourself in the mirror and proudly examine your wings. You think you're so great but your pride has you fooled. The truth is...in reality you're just a rugged, tattered chicken."

I asked him, "How can I become an eagle?" 

His answer, "Where I come from there is no gender or category of race. There is no age. If you remove these from your mind and how you view and live life, you will see that the boundaries are limitless. Liberate yourself and you will eventually transform into an eagle." 

Good luck with your lucid dreaming! Many adventures await you.


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

Lucid dreaming is amazing!!

Years ago I had a fully lucid dream experience that seemed to last for hours, and I spent the entire time flying, and actually flew right out of the Earth's atmosphere, and hovered looking down on the sphere of the Earth, and it was AMAZINGLY BEAUTIFUL.

crazy ****, I'd love to have that dream, or something like it again.

For those interested in exploring this, I'd highly recommend this book:

http://www.amazon.com/Lucid-Dreaming-Gateway-Inner-Self/dp/193049114X

Some really exciting and intriguing information in there, from someone with like 30 years experience practising it.

Have fun!

Nick


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

I've always been very interested in lucid dreaming, and there was a period where I was totally devoted to learning how to lucid dream. I developed a dream journal, performed "reality checks" regularly, and set alarms to go off an hour into sleep. But I didn't really come a long way, so I eventually just gave up. I still use the dream journal to record my favorite dreams, but those are just for memories and only on occasion. I might get back into lucid dreaming.


----------

